# You'll always be the apple of my eye



## chachachagranny

Can anyone Please help me to translate "you'll always be the apple of my eye . "
Thankyou in advancE.


----------



## DotterKat

chachachagranny said:


> Can anyone Please help me to translate "you'll always be the apple of my eye . "
> Thankyou in advancE.


This English idiom has no true equivalent in Tagalog and you will have to resort to making up a sentence of your own. Some suggestions:

1) Ikaw ang laging nagpapagalak sa aking puso (You are the one that always makes my heart glad. / You are the one that always gladdens my heart.)
2) Ikaw ang perlas ng aking buhay. (You are the pearl of my life = _You are very precious to me._)

Both of the sentences above resonate in Tagalog at a higher register than that suggested by the very common English idiom. So, if I guess correctly that you are a "granny" and you are addressing this idiom to a favorite (or only) grandchild then you can simply say _Ikaw ang aking paboritong apo_ (You are my favorite grandchild.)


----------



## chachachagranny

Thank-you very much. Am way too young to be a granny.. Lol


----------



## mataripis

Kaluguran ko,y ikaw.


----------

